# What are you thinking!!!!!



## Saratm_93 (Oct 24, 2012)

so i have a 9month old female whos named Zoey, and were walking down the street our normal routine for the end of the day, we round our last corner and out of NO WEAR comes this little girl (she couldn't have been 4) and her mom i stop walking so they can cross in front of us so I'm not dragging Zoey down the street, they pass then all of a sudden the little girl turns around a bolts for zoey, Zoey being a puppy starts jumping around like the puppy she is. and I'm just standing there completely shocked at what im seeing. anyways the little girl reaches Zoey and tries to mount her like a FREAKING pony. I'm irritated at this point, Zoeys freaking out and the mother of the girl just turns and says and i quote "AWWW, HOW CUTE" so zoey puts the little girl to the ground, not aggressively or anything just to stop this little from climbing on her back. and this women FLIPS OUT!!! so were yelling at each other in the middle of the street the little girls crying which pisses the mom off even more. and i just cant help but think what if that little girl ran up to a dog that was actually aggressive and the dog bit her. i mean COME ON people teach your kids not to just run up to any dog strange or not.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its more common then you think and it happens more then it should.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I've had adults come up from behind some of my dogs and pet them. One lady almost got nailed by one of my dogs who got spooked when she came up behind her.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> I've had adults come up from behind some of my dogs and pet them. One lady almost got nailed by one of my dogs who got spooked when she came up behind her.


I worked with a vet that did get nailed by a husky...what made her approach him from the back still mystifies me. He did some damage to her hand and it was completely her fault..I was in the room playing with him not even 30 seconds before.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Good God, people need to think. 

My son LOVES dogs now and is 4 AND a TOTAL PITA trying to control around other dogs. I have to have ALL EYES on him to make sure he wouldnt do exactly what that little girl did. 

I have been working on him learning the rules of strange dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, it has happened to me! I was at a public event sitting on a picnic blanket with my dog and this little kid ran over, jumped on my dog's back (she was lying down) and started poking his finger in her eye and twisting her ears. It happened so fast and I was honestly so stunned that it took me a few seconds to react. The mother was just standing there with this smirk on her face. I think she was embarrassed but terrified of dogs so she wouldn't come get her kid and the kid was too young to know any better. On this forum I got yelled at for not protecting my dog. I kind of shoved the kid away and said "no no, no doggy" but he kept coming back and finally I moved to get my dog up and walk the dog away and my husband just grabbed the kid (which we were avoiding since we anticipated the mother then flipping out for touching her kid). It was crazy! All the people standing near us were just glaring at the mother like are you effing kidding? Being a public event I would not take a dog that wasn't good in crowds and couldn't handle interacting with kids but I don't usually consider a kid jumping on the dog's back and jabbing her eyes with his fingers normal socialization. Every since then if I see a little kid's eyes light up when they see my dogs I cross the street.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Walking stick, folks! It's good for other dogs AND obnoxious children!!  If that had been my kid, I'd have given it something else to cry about... not yelling at the dog owner!  More kids than you'd believe are brought into this world by complete and utter morons. A good crack with a stick won't hurt their IQ any.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I've always been an animal lover,but I never ran up to a strange dog when I was younger. What happened to admiring from a distance???


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

It is crazy and how can people allow their children to go up to a strange dog then get mad if the dog reacts to the child. Same thing if the owner of the dog grabs the child to remove them from the animal's space!

I was taught since I can remember to NEVER approach a strange dog. My parents would smack the crap out of me if I did because they understand how a dog can react and a child could be killed with one bite. Then make me go apologize to the owner for not asking! Respect the animal admire from a distance, ask owner if it is okay to pet the dog. 

@ Jag walking sticks sound like a good investment lol!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

can't teach your kids what you don't know, parent most likely doesn't know any better. imho, it is up to the owner to protect your dog from stupid people, comes with owning a dog. all of my dogs have been kid friendly and i have always stopped children from running up to the dog and schooled them on how to approach a dog. the most important thing to teach, "always ask before you try to pet a strange dog". seems parents do not teach "common courtesy" anymore.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

When Hans was about 5 months old, I was walking him in an outdoor shopping center area. 
A couple with a toddler rounded the corner. The child was barely walking, about 10 months old. 
I tried to go around them, but they pushed the baby right at Hans's face and asked if the baby could pet my dog.

The child's face was literally 2 inches from Hans's snout. Good thing he is such a gentle boy. 
Still makes me nervous when I think about it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

huntergreen said:


> can't teach your kids what you don't know, parent most likely doesn't know any better. imho, it is up to the owner to protect your dog from stupid people, comes with owning a dog. all of my dogs have been kid friendly and i have always stopped children from running up to the dog and schooled them on how to approach a dog. the most important thing to teach, "always ask before you try to pet a strange dog". seems parents do not teach "common courtesy" anymore.


True, and I actually bring my dogs to my husband's school and we demonstrate how to pet dogs and how to ask to pet a dog. But you can't ever be prepared for every single scenario, like a kid darting out of a crowd and jumping onto your dog before you even realize what's going on. As much as I will protect my dog I'm not going to thump someone else's kid with a stick either. It's not the kid's fault, they don't know any better.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, then you go to jail for assaulting the kid...


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Some parents honestly believe everyone and everything should love their kids... On a hiking trail one time when a young child ran up to my dogs and the mom yelled at them and apologized to me, the dad came up behind them and chastised the MOM for scolding the kids saying that if a dog can't handle kids they shouldn't be in public. I was stunned, just thanked the mom and kept walking... Some people truly believe that their kids should be able to do anything and the world should just tolerate it.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

In a perfect world I guess ALL DOGS would be alright with kids,but that's besides the point. If your dogs were to bite the child then they would pay the price for it and the kids could possibly have lasting effects from it not just physically. All because the parent(s) thought every dog in public should be good with kids.



sashadog said:


> the dad came up behind them and chastised the MOM for scolding the kids saying that if a dog can't handle kids they shouldn't be in public.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

First, under no circumstance to I agree with the mother letting her child go on like that.

I have a four year old child, he is a bolter. Only parents who have children who bolt will understand. Hes small and fast and gives no warning when he decides he wants to run and go somewhere. He's got so so much better, but not 100% and I am pretty good at keeping my eye on him and hovering to make sure he doesn't run. But, it happens.

What upsets me as equally is that you said your dog put the child to the ground. What do you mean by that exactly? Regardless of the situation, that is NOT something you should be letting your dog do, ever. I wouldn't be yelling at the mother, I'd be making sure I correct my dog for taking over a situation that you should have been handling, because it doesn't matter what the girl did, it all falls back on you and your dog.

I would be furious if a dog did that to my child, BUT, I wouldn't be sitting back going "aw cute" either. I think both of you have things you need to work on. Use it as a learning experience to be more pro active instead of re active.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Gharrissc said:


> In a perfect world I guess ALL DOGS would be alright with kids,but that's besides the point. If your dogs were to bite the child then they would pay the price for it and the kids could possibly have lasting effects from it not just physically. All because the parent(s) thought every dog in public should be good with kids.


I think the responsibility is shared. I don't bring dogs in public that can't be well behaved in public and can't handle strangers (politely) petting them or being crowded by people and that sort of thing. When I take a dog in public I expect that the dog is going to be "crowded" (touched and jostled as we move through a crowd) and pet because people are going to stop to pet it and that's fine. I wouldn't bring a dog to a public event if I thought the dog would bite a kid (even if to us the bite is fair). But I also don't really train my dogs to accept random kids poking their eyes and jumping on their backs and do expect for the parents to at least step in and take their kid away if they aren't going to teach them not to jump on dogs.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

GSDolch said:


> I have a four year old child, he is a bolter. Only parents who have children who bolt will understand. Hes small and fast and gives no warning when he decides he wants to run and go somewhere. He's got so so much better, but not 100% and I am pretty good at keeping my eye on him and hovering to make sure he doesn't run. But, it happens.


A friend of mine had a child who was a bolter too. As unpopular as it may be (even was 25 years ago) she put her child in a harness (back from her childhood). She also had one of those wrist attachments and used it when they went to crowded places like amuzement parks.

Her comment was that it was better to get dirty looks from others than have her child hurt because he bolted. She also had other young children.

I'm not shy any more about telling parents to keep their kids away from my dog, which is fine with kids. I don't like the assumption on the parents behalf and I don't want the kids to think all dogs are friendly. If the parents don't have the sense to educate their kids then I will if the circumstatance arise.

But everyone is right, kids and dogs move fast and although you can pre-empt some things you cannot pre-empt all.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Liesje said:


> *I think the responsibility is shared.* I don't bring dogs in public that can't be well behaved in public and can't handle strangers (politely) petting them or being crowded by people and that sort of thing. When I take a dog in public I expect that the dog is going to be "crowded" (touched and jostled as we move through a crowd) and pet because people are going to stop to pet it and that's fine. I wouldn't bring a dog to a public event if I thought the dog would bite a kid (even if to us the bite is fair). But I also don't really train my dogs to accept random kids poking their eyes and jumping on their backs and do expect for the parents to at least step in and take their kid away if they aren't going to teach them not to jump on dogs.


:thumbup:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Caledon said:


> A friend of mine had a child who was a bolter too. As unpopular as it may be (even was 25 years ago) she put her child in a harness (back from her childhood). She also had one of those wrist attachments and used it when they went to crowded places like amuzement parks.
> 
> Her comment was that it was better to get dirty looks from others than have her child hurt because he bolted. She also had other young children.
> 
> ...



For a long time we had a double stroller (I have a three and four year old) but now they are to big for that. I'm in the market for a good harness, something he CAN'T get out of lol. He is his fathers child (his father can wiggly his way out of a straight jacket, long story...ha). We're a bunch of home bodies, but I would like to have one for in cases like if we go to the zoo or something.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Saratm_93 said:


> so i have a 9month old female whos named Zoey, and were walking down the street our normal routine for the end of the day, we round our last corner and out of NO WEAR comes this little girl (she couldn't have been 4) and her mom i stop walking so they can cross in front of us so I'm not dragging Zoey down the street, they pass then all of a sudden the little girl turns around a bolts for zoey, Zoey being a puppy starts jumping around like the puppy she is. and I'm just standing there completely shocked at what im seeing. anyways the little girl reaches Zoey and tries to mount her like a FREAKING pony. I'm irritated at this point, Zoeys freaking out and the mother of the girl just turns and says and i quote "AWWW, HOW CUTE" so zoey puts the little girl to the ground, not aggressively or anything just to stop this little from climbing on her back. and this women FLIPS OUT!!! so were yelling at each other in the middle of the street the little girls crying which pisses the mom off even more. and i just cant help but think what if that little girl ran up to a dog that was actually aggressive and the dog bit her. i mean COME ON people teach your kids not to just run up to any dog strange or not.


While I agree it's annoying to have kids or parents approach a dog like that and think its ok, I don't understand how you let it get this far. The moment the child started running for my dog I would have has her in a sit or moved in front of her and blocked her. Or physically and gently removed the child from on top of my dog. Not just stand there shocked. Your responsible for the safety of your dog. The whole throwing the child to the ground could have been easily avoided. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, then you go to jail for assaulting the kid...


I'd be OK with that if it meant keeping the kid's face intact. You can also block a kid with a stick or stop them with the end of it. If it came down to smacking a kid, though, I'd do it in a heartbeat if I had ANY question as to whether or not my dog would harm it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Capone22 said:


> While I agree it's annoying to have kids or parents approach a dog like that and think its ok, I don't understand how you let it get this far. The moment the child started running for my dog I would have has her in a sit or moved in front of her and blocked her. Or physically and gently removed the child from on top of my dog. Not just stand there shocked. Your responsible for the safety of your dog. The whole throwing the child to the ground could have been easily avoided.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yes, this is what I was thinking.

You said you have a puppy, so you are still learning about your dog and the bizarre situations that can happen. You'll find that you will need to learn to be much more assertive than you are comfortable with when you are out with your dog (At least this in my experience).

I'm so disappointed in this child's mom! If this is typical of this child's behavior, it can bolt and run out into the street at anytime. When I was growing up, this would be one of those few times when a child would have been spanked!(I know this is taboo now).


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

There are as many stupid dog owners as there are irresponsible parents. I've had both experiences. I have had a toddling baby come up and have his arms around Saber's neck out of the blue in the 5 seconds I was looking the other way. thank goodness she just wagged and licked him but the parents took more than a minute to even notice, as I was moving this baby off my dog.

And another time I had my little girl who was about 5, walking to the park, and there was a lady coming towards us with her dog on a leash. My daughter stopped and asked, "May I pet your dog?" and when the lady said "sure!" my daughter held her hand out for the dog to sniff and the dog SNARLED at her! I grabbed my daughter and we began to walk away as the owner was shouting, "come back, I have ahold of her head now so you can pet her on the back!" Um... no.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Next time one of ya'll tell a kid no and the kid keeps coming, try this:

Plant your feet shoulder width apart, stick both hands out infront of you in a stop motion, and yell "NO!" very loud and very firm.***

This will stop 9/10 kids in their tracks, especially little brats who have never heard the word NO.

Yes, you will get evil/shocked looks from bystanders...but your dog won't get put down from some kid running up and getting bit.

***Modify the pitch/loudness of your voice if your dog would react to you yelling. I'm always singing, yelling, whispering, and changing my tone around Rocky so he is used to it.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

ignorance is a glorious thing


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

GSDolch said:


> We're a bunch of home bodies, but I would like to have one for in cases like if we go to the zoo or something.


Sorry to go off-topic, but DD has one, Goldbug PONY Horse Backpack Buddy Harness Reins Toddler | eBay That exact one, I love it, she's 35lbs and it holds her, the lead part, the straps go on her like a jacket, so over arm, under arm. It has a nice pocket for her epi-pen. I have had a couple negative comments, mostly from older women of the generation who really frowned upon harnessing a child or childless people who just don't have a clue. Mostly it is a very positive experience. I had one lady literally grab my arm in the mall last week to commend me for having the courage to use one. She wears it daily, out for walks, shopping, going to the zoo, the park. I wouldn't be without it now. The leash is double stitched material.


----------



## Saratm_93 (Oct 24, 2012)

i mean i understand that its hard to control your kids sometimes but you just dont play around when it comes to dogs. i have t 2 year old that would NEVER do what that four year old did. simple because ive taken the time since he could walk to teach him not to just go up to strange dogs


----------



## Saratm_93 (Oct 24, 2012)

GSDolch said:


> First, under no circumstance to I agree with the mother letting her child go on like that.
> 
> I have a four year old child, he is a bolter. Only parents who have children who bolt will understand. Hes small and fast and gives no warning when he decides he wants to run and go somewhere. He's got so so much better, but not 100% and I am pretty good at keeping my eye on him and hovering to make sure he doesn't run. But, it happens.
> 
> ...






BY "put the child to the ground" i simply ment shook her off. my dog wasnt on top of the child in any way shape or form. 

as for both of us having things to work on i completely disagree NO child should ever go up to a dog the way that little girl did. MY dog has been through more training including behavior, bite work, and the canine good citizen award along with a few other thing. "

to make things worse this morning i found out the little girls dad is a K-9 cop that actually trained my dog i was talking to him and the women comes out of there house like a freaking bat out of **** and goes ballistic say she gonna have my dog put down the dad then stepped in on my behalf and told his wife to shut up and told her that he personally trained my dog and she wouldn't touch her. it just flipping amazed me that as a family with a "powerful" dog wouldnt teach there kid not to run up to random dogs on the street.


----------



## Saratm_93 (Oct 24, 2012)

now my dog has been around kids since ive had her but i was just astonished that this mother let her get to me. i was stopped and they might have been 3-4 steps ahead of me, now i do understand you moms/dads who have bolters that you disagree but are you really saying that this was MOSTLY my fault. anyways it happened so fast that by the time i went to grab the little girl she was on the ground im talking about 3-8 seconds maybe. as for those of you talking about Public situations. my pups been everywhere from preschools to elderly homes not once has she or my self had to deal with this much stupidity at least in that amount of time. now were still doing some of the more intense training but even after this id still take my dog to any public event i felt the desire to


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I'm irritated at this point, Zoeys freaking out


This isn't a good sign, it sounds like you have a lot of work to do with this dog, and should concentrate on training this one before you add another.

Our 14mo. GSD loves kids, and if they get to be too rowdy/close he chooses to ignore them and doesn't "freak out" over them at all.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Saratm_93 said:


> BY "put the child to the ground" i simply ment shook her off. my dog wasnt on top of the child in any way shape or form.
> 
> as for both of us having things to work on i completely disagree NO child should ever go up to a dog the way that little girl did. MY dog has been through more training including behavior, bite work, and the canine good citizen award along with a few other thing. "
> 
> _to make things worse this morning i found out the little girls dad is a K-9 cop that actually trained my dog i was talking to him and the women comes out of there house like a freaking bat out of **** and goes ballistic say she gonna have my dog put down the dad then stepped in on my behalf and told his wife to shut up and told her that he personally trained my dog and she wouldn't touch her. it just flipping amazed me that as a family with a "powerful" dog wouldnt teach there kid not to run up to random dogs on the street_.


Sounds like a divorce waiting to happen, uncontrollable kid and wife. This is shocking, my husband knows a family who's dad is a police officer with a K9. I met the family a couple weeks ago, the children we so polite and so respectful and asked before approaching my Molly if they could pet her. Hope you can avoid this crazy family.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If some kid did that to Jax with her 12 wk post op from ACL and hip dysplasia...I would have put the kid on the ground.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> If some kid did that to Jax with her 12 wk post op from ACL and hip dysplasia...I would have put the kid on the ground.


:groovy: A woman after my own heart!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Gretchen said:


> Sounds like a divorce waiting to happen, uncontrollable kid and wife.


My husband ever told me to shut up in front of anyone, he'd be on the ground.

Sounds like all the lights are on, but nobody is home with the family.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

ozzymama said:


> My husband ever told me to shut up in front of anyone, he'd be on the ground.


:thumbup:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

ozzymama said:


> My husband ever told me to shut up in front of anyone, he'd be on the ground.
> 
> Sounds like all the lights are on, but nobody is home with the family.


?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Saratm_93 said:


> BY "put the child to the ground" i simply ment shook her off. my dog wasnt on top of the child in any way shape or form.
> 
> as for both of us having things to work on i completely disagree NO child should ever go up to a dog the way that little girl did. MY dog has been through more training including behavior, bite work, and the canine good citizen award along with a few other thing. "
> 
> to make things worse this morning i found out the little girls dad is a K-9 cop that actually trained my dog i was talking to him and the women comes out of there house like a freaking bat out of **** and goes ballistic say she gonna have my dog put down the dad then stepped in on my behalf and told his wife to shut up and told her that he personally trained my dog and she wouldn't touch her. it just flipping amazed me that as a family with a "powerful" dog wouldnt teach there kid not to run up to random dogs on the street.


Thank you for clearing up what you meant by "put on the ground". That is a term that implies that your dog handled things on its own and, well, put the child to the ground. Shaking off or moving and putting to the ground bring up to totally different pictures.

I disagree with your thinking that you don't need to do anything. I am not defending what the mother did, but you yourself can learn something from this, one, to be more proactive and learn to stop a child from getting to your dog in the first place, and not just standing there waiting for something to happen.

People who make excuses for their dogs annoy me just as equally as parents who make excuses for their kids.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Saratm_93 said:


> now my dog has been around kids since ive had her but i was just astonished that this mother let her get to me. i was stopped and they might have been 3-4 steps ahead of me, now i do understand you moms/dads who have bolters that you disagree but are you really saying that this was MOSTLY my fault. anyways it happened so fast that by the time i went to grab the little girl she was on the ground im talking about 3-8 seconds maybe. as for those of you talking about Public situations. my pups been everywhere from preschools to elderly homes not once has she or my self had to deal with this much stupidity at least in that amount of time. now were still doing some of the more intense training but even after this id still take my dog to any public event i felt the desire to



Nope, not saying its mostly your fault. IMO you are just as equally at fault. I understand that it happened fast, and well, things happen, sometimes we have no control over it. That doesn't mean we are excluded from any fault though. Use it as a learning experience to be on your guard next time and except it to happen.

The mother isn't here for any of us to tell what she did is wrong to, so other than expressing my disagreement with her in what she did, not really much more I can say about it. :shrug:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I disagree. I don't think the dog or owner are at fault in any way. The dog's space was invaded, the dog was physically assaulted in a way by this out of control child under no control by a parent that was present. If you intervene and touch someone else's child, then they can call the police. Yet someone can come up and violate your dog and that's OK? Bull. That kid is going to end up eaten one of these days, and it will be 100% the parents' fault.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Liesje said:


> . As much as I will protect my dog I'm not going to thump someone else's kid with a stick either. It's not the kid's fault, they don't know any better.


they'll know better after they get thumped with a stick 

honestly, I know how hard it is. But, no, I don't hesitate to remove other people kids from my dog. Because I know that if they get hurt my DOG is going to be the one facing euthanization. Sadly, that is the way the world works so I'd rather risk some parent complaining I touched their kid than my dog scratching or knocking them down


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yup I have no problem intervening and getting rid of the kid but some people on this forum seem to think that we all have eyes on the back of our head and are at fault for not *preventing* situations like this. Sorry but I can't possibly sit here and think of every outrageous thing that could happen with my dog. If that's the case then really not a single person here could take their dog on a walk around the block. To date none of my dogs have ever bitten a kid and I have no reasons not to trust them in public (and plenty of training, socialization, and proof that they are well behaved dogs) but sometimes people just do or allow their kids to do the most ridiculous things.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

My pup is now 4 months and I have noticed that people show her respect now and ask me if it ok to pet her. I was also thinking of one of the vests that say "Ask to pet"


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Saratm_93 said:


> so i have a 9month old female whos named Zoey, and were walking down the street our normal routine for the end of the day, we round our last corner and out of NO WEAR comes this little girl (she couldn't have been 4) and her mom i stop walking so they can cross in front of us so I'm not dragging Zoey down the street, they pass then all of a sudden the little girl turns around a bolts for zoey, Zoey being a puppy starts jumping around like the puppy she is. and I'm just standing there completely shocked at what im seeing. anyways the little girl reaches Zoey and tries to mount her like a FREAKING pony. I'm irritated at this point, Zoeys freaking out and the mother of the girl just turns and says and i quote "AWWW, HOW CUTE" so zoey puts the little girl to the ground, not aggressively or anything just to stop this little from climbing on her back. and this women FLIPS OUT!!! so were yelling at each other in the middle of the street the little girls crying which pisses the mom off even more. and i just cant help but think what if that little girl ran up to a dog that was actually aggressive and the dog bit her. i mean COME ON people teach your kids not to just run up to any dog strange or not.


 
How did your adult sized dog "puts her on the ground"? And then your dog "Freaks out"? (What does that mean?)


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jag said:


> I disagree. I don't think the dog or owner are at fault in any way. The dog's space was invaded, the dog was physically assaulted in a way by this out of control child under no control by a parent that was present. If you intervene and touch someone else's child, then they can call the police. Yet someone can come up and violate your dog and that's OK? Bull. That kid is going to end up eaten one of these days, and it will be 100% the parents' fault.


 THIS! 

Generally, if I see a child I watch them for a moment. I've always been good at reading body language so I can catch a very slight hint most times. If I notice they're paying Koda attention, or if I feel the slightest bit uncomfortable, I move away. Generally her spiked collar, choke chain and her looks in general make most stay back. 
I don't usually cross the street, but I just move far enough that I will be able to stop the approaching child from moving to her. 

Honestly I don't see how the dog shaking the child off is an issue. Is a nine month old puppy expected to just stand there while a strange, hyper kid is jumping on its back? Just my two cents lol.

Also--- I'd take that stick after the mom. Not the kid.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jag said:


> I disagree. I don't think the dog or owner are at fault in any way. The dog's space was invaded, the dog was physically assaulted in a way by this out of control child under no control by a parent that was present. If you intervene and touch someone else's child, then they can call the police. Yet someone can come up and violate your dog and that's OK? Bull. That kid is going to end up eaten one of these days, and it will be 100% the parents' fault.



I have noticed on this forum that most people believe its an either/or thing. No one is saying that it is "ok" for a child to just go up to a dog as it wants to. lol

Dog people/All kids are brats its not our fault!
Kid People/kids get away, its all the dogs fault!

lol, sorry, I find it funny. As it was said before, the responsibility is all the way around, not to one or the other, it doesn't have to be an either/or thing, but it does make for good drama


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> THIS!
> 
> Generally, if I see a child I watch them for a moment. I've always been good at reading body language so I can catch a very slight hint most times. If I notice they're paying Koda attention, or if I feel the slightest bit uncomfortable, I move away. Generally her spiked collar, choke chain and her looks in general make most stay back.
> I don't usually cross the street, but I just move far enough that I will be able to stop the approaching child from moving to her.
> ...



Shaking a child off or moving isn't an issue, saying "he put her to the ground" is an issue.

"My dog put the puppy to the ground" "My dog put the child to the ground"

Both imply and bring to mind something more than just shaking something off. But, it was explained, so I don't see why it should be an issue.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

GSDolch said:


> I have noticed on this forum that most people believe its an either/or thing. No one is saying that it is "ok" for a child to just go up to a dog as it wants to. lol
> 
> Dog people/All kids are brats its not our fault!
> Kid People/kids get away, its all the dogs fault!
> ...


I have raised 3 kids, and I still think all kids are brats!  Maybe even more so because I've raised kids.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> they'll know better after they get thumped with a stick
> 
> honestly, I know how hard it is. But, no, *I don't hesitate to remove other people kids from my dog.* Because I know that if they get hurt my DOG is going to be the one facing euthanization. Sadly, that is the way the world works so I'd rather risk some parent complaining I touched their kid than my dog scratching or knocking them down


 
Wow! That action (depending on how it is implemented) could cause a few real problems!

I can't imagine some stranger adult "removing my kid" without me risking 20 to life! 

And god help the person who tried something like that if my dog was in the vicinity.


Would be a MUCH better idea to remove the dog, I would think!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jag said:


> I have raised 3 kids, and I still think all kids are brats!  Maybe even more so because I've raised kids.



HA! I have two teens in my house now, baby monkeys are less bratty sometimes. lol


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mother of 6 and grandma of 8 and dog lover. No kids of mine ever bolted at any time because we were always holding hands when out in public. If a kid comes toward my dog, I would always try to be ready but this is the parents fault but as dog owners we have to watch out for other peoples kids because they don't.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

I understand how the world can throw crazy moments at dogs and owners when they are out and about in public. If I am able to spot a child approaching my dog I can quickly keep moving forward to avoid the child. I can also turn around and walk away from the child too. 

If I am in a situation where a kid is on my dog I have no problem grabbing the child in a non violent way to remove them off and away from my animal. The way I see the situation is a parent allowed their kid to run up to a strange dog and do nothing to stop it. The parent has just committed child neglect. Allowing a child to engage in a possible life threatening situation is pretty serious. I would compare it to allowing a little kid to play with a hand gun that might be loaded...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

codmaster said:


> Wow! That action (depending on how it is implemented) could cause a few real problems!
> 
> I can't imagine some stranger adult "removing my kid" without me risking 20 to life!
> 
> ...


it'sa bit hard to remove the dog when there is a child clinging to his face like a spider monkey. I grabbed the kid's hand and said "leave the doggie alone" and pulled her off him. Her mom came up screaming about my vicious dog, other parents at the park threatened to call the police because she was neglecting to supervise her child.

I don't see it any differently than removing a child from any dangerous situation. Last fall at the fair parade, kids were playing on the courthouse lawn. The ball rolled under a car waiting at the stop light. An UNSUPERVISED child started to crawl under the car. Of course, the parents freaked out because a "scary stranger" pulled the boy away from the car and the kid was screaming because he wanted his ball. She DID get arrested that evening.

If you're stupid enough to let your 4yr olds play in traffic (or maul strange dogs) I don't think you are allowed to react if another adult has to remove them to safety.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Caledon said:


> A friend of mine had a child who was a bolter too. As unpopular as it may be (even was 25 years ago) she put her child in a harness (back from her childhood). She also had one of those wrist attachments and used it when they went to crowded places like amuzement parks.
> 
> Her comment was that it was better to get dirty looks from others than have her child hurt because he bolted. She also had other young children.
> 
> ...


my family still laughs as i was a "harnessed kid" and our gsd was allowed off leash. this was in 1960 when i was 3.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Jag said:


> I disagree. I don't think the dog or owner are at fault in any way. The dog's space was invaded, the dog was physically assaulted in a way by this out of control child under no control by a parent that was present. If you intervene and touch someone else's child, then they can call the police. Yet someone can come up and violate your dog and that's OK? Bull. That kid is going to end up eaten one of these days, and it will be 100% the parents' fault.


most of what you said is true, but in the end, the dog that does the eating will pay the price.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

like forest said, "stupid is as stupid does". since we can't fix stupid, we have to give the kid a pass and educate how to treat animals. maybe the parent will learn and maybe not. i guess because i live in a rural area, no side walks ect.., i don't see how someone could not see the child coming. i also wouldn't bring my dog to such a crowded area where i can't control my dogs surroundings. the blame falls on the parent. if an incident occurred, the dog pays the price.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

ozzymama said:


> My husband ever told me to shut up in front of anyone, he'd be on the ground.
> 
> Sounds like all the lights are on, but nobody is home with the family.


my wife is 5ft 1 inch and 97 lbs, but she scares enough that i would never talk to her like that in public.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> i found out the little girls dad is a K-9 cop that actually trained my dog


I've read this a few times now and I can't figure out...why a k9 officer would have trained your dog??


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Jag said:


> I have raised 3 kids, and I still think all kids are brats!  Maybe even more so because I've raised kids.


hahahah, well said !!
I have a couple of my own and I also feel the same way.

The other day at petsmart some little girl was nicely petting Lola when all of a sudden she threw herself around her neck and hugged her.

I was stunned ..


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*"Originally Posted by ozzymama *** 
_*My husband ever told me to shut up in front of anyone, he'd be on the ground."
*_
_*Ha! Ha! This sounds like the folks who say "My cat can beat your GSD up if he comes too close"; or the guy in my OB club who told me once that his shy, submissive female gsd "would kick my 88 lb male dominant male's GSD butt if he comes too close!"*_

_*Same reaction to all - Good Luck with that".*_*
*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

starburst said:


> hahahah, well said !!
> I have a couple of my own and I also feel the same way.
> 
> The other day at petsmart some little girl was nicely petting Lola when all of a sudden she threw herself around her neck and hugged her.
> ...


 
How did Lola react? I would guess that she was fine with the little girl doing that? My guy would probably love it!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

codmaster said:


> *"Originally Posted by ozzymama ***
> _*My husband ever told me to shut up in front of anyone, he'd be on the ground."
> *_
> _*Ha! Ha! This sounds like the folks who say "My cat can beat your GSD up if he comes too close"; or the guy in my OB club who told me once that his shy, submissive female gsd "would kick my 88 lb male dominant male's GSD butt if he comes too close!"*_
> ...



LOL, well it's a moot point anyways, I don't think I have ever heard my husband utter the words "shut-up" and he certainly would never utter them to a woman.

Hence the lights on, nobody home comment, any man who would speak to his wife that way in front of a stranger - he's not all there.

My dh is 6'5" and 190lbs - he's trying to lose weight, but it ain't working (poor fat boy LOL), so he has 5" and 40lbs on me, I still think I could take him - in my mind  I probably would have a better chance of putting him on the ground if I did something to his snowmobile. I'd probably see a whole different side then. His sister put a dent in one of his as a teen and she still hears about it.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ugh while I've never had this happen to me, my BIL did something similar, except he's 29 and definitely not a kid. He tried to sit down on Chrono's back like Chrono was a bench. He actually thought Chrono would just stand there and support his weight. This guy is like 280 pounds. Chrono did what any dog would do when having pressure put on his back and he laid down, and my BIL was actually putting enough of his weight on Chrono that he lost his balance and fell down on top of Chrono who yelped. I was scared that he seriously hurt Chrono but he was miraculously okay. Then my BIL proceeded to get angry at Chrono and called him a 'dumb dog' for laying down and not holding up my BIL's fat ass. I was so angry. I don't think Chrono was even a year old.


----------

